# Cheesy Peanut Butter Bites



## Timeloyd (May 28, 2006)

My favorite appatizer combines two fantastic foods, and I have trouble stopping once I start eating them.
   Take 1 square slice of American Cheese singles. Fold the slice double, and double again. Then seperate into 2 sections of 2. 
    Put Peanut Butter on a cold butter knife ~ about 1 Teaspoon on one section of Cheese wiping the knife off on the other section of Cheese. I do not want the Peanut Butter to escape out the sides of it before used. After the first time you can spread by site without measuring.
    Put second sections of Cheese back on top of the Peanut Butter and press them lightly together. It will look like a mini Cheese and Peanut Butter Sandwich without the bread. 
    You can use any kind of square single Cheese slices including American, Swiss, Mozarella, Pepper Jack, etc.. for variations. The Peanut Butter I use is Creamy but you can use Chunky or both.
    As an alternative try putting thick Jam, Apple Butter, etc. on the Cheese in place of the Peanut Butter. By thick I am not refering to the amount but rather the consistency of the Jam, Apple Butter, etc. You do not want it to run away when used. Should be about same amount as Peanut Butter.
    You can make them individually or like an assembly line putting them together simultaneously.
    When done put the Cheezy Peanut Butter Bites and variations on a pie pan .... and leave in the refrigerator to keep real cool until needed.
    Share and Enjoy.
    The butter knife you use should be kept in the freezer before use. I keep my butter knives there because lots of foods will not stick to a cold butter knife.
    The Cheezy Peanut Butter Bites are so amazingly hoopy and altogether complete that I think I'll have some more. Better yet I'll get my Towel and take them on a Picnic. What would be a good beverage to go with them?

REMEMBER WHERE YOUR TOWEL IS


----------



## Constance (May 29, 2006)

That sounds like something my grandson would like. I'm watching him tomorrow, so we'll give it a try.


----------

